# New Brood / ffa show doe



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We went to pick up a new doe for breeding last night but she's not old enough to breed till next year so we are going to show her as an ffa project she's about 4 months old and short but she's really stocky and weighs close to 60 lbs at a guess she weighs about 20lbs more than the wether she's penned with and he's about the same age 
These are some pictures from the breeder

































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to get some better pics tonight but the man we bought her from was pretty sure her sure was his fullblood Spanish buck her horns are just like a Spanish goats but the rest of her is built just like a boer she has a good bite about 95% pigment and 1x1 teats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks I thought so to 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry if this comes off harsh, but goodness.  If that bathtub is their source of drinking water, I wouldn't touch anything on his property with a 10 foot pole!! :shock: If he can't even give them clean water, I would highly doubt his ability to produce anything healthy...


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

They have more than one with water the rest were clean I kinda thought the same thing but all the animals goats and cattle included were perfectly healthy 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

midlothianffa said:


> They have more than one with water the rest were clean I kinda thought the same thing but all the animals goats and cattle included were perfectly healthy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'm so glad...that's one of the first things I look for when I critter shop.

And she *is* very cute, I'm sorry I didn't even mention that in my first post, the nasty water just took me off guard.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> I'm so glad...that's one of the first things I look for when I critter shop.
> 
> And she *is* very cute, I'm sorry I didn't even mention that in my first post, the nasty water just took me off guard.


Thanks that's the biggest trough and the hardest to empty I think that why its all gross

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's pretty.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> She's pretty.


Thanks
They had 3 but she was the sweetest and best looking IMO her twin kind of got the left overs the way she was built lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute! Love the cape.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Cute! Love the cape.


Thanks I'm going to actually try to take new pics today I didn't get to yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Here's some better pictures she decided she had to pee In the front one tho but it shows how wide she actually is her topline is straighter to but she moved 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 79292
View attachment 79293








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a nice topline. And she is fairly wide up front, Is she a % doe?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

nancy d said:


> She has a nice topline. And she is fairly wide up front, Is she a % doe?


She's actually not registered in any category she's from a commercial herd and the man said her dad is a fullblood Spanish buck and her momma is a boer so I thought she was pretty nice considering Spanish goats are built so much less stocky

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

